# Thoroughbred Studs



## ChelseaAnibelle (Oct 22, 2013)

Eventually I want to breed my mare, and I always get too excited when looking into stallions. But here are my favorite Thoroughbred stallions that I've found so far, what are your favorite TB stallions?! Post those studs 

My Mare (Next Top Model):











Primitive Star:











Rainbow High:










Northern Indy:










Mr. Broad Blade










Gatsby:










Delivered:










Bk's Clearanceisle:










Big Fearless:














Wicked Game:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Firstly, What are you looking for in a foal?

Secondly, you need to assess your mares faults...and find a stallion that will counteract them.

Thirdly, If I had your mare, I'd cross her to something NOT TB. I'd look at a Hanoverian, or Irish Draught, or something a little thicker, with bigger bone and a stallion that can add some substance to her. Alot of TBs have the same faults, too long of pasterns, long back, steep shoulder, fine boned, lean muscle...etc.

Lastly, I don't like any of those stallions you posted. Look at their legs, almost all of then are fine boned, tied in at the knee, have long pasterns, long backs, high hocks, STEEP shoulders, etc. The first thing I look at on a TB is their legs. If the legs aren't good, I don't care what the rest looks like. (Granted I'm on my phone...and only looked quickly through...But the only one I do kind of like is the first one. And I cannot judge conformation off of that picture)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, they don't have the shoulder I'm looking for except for Primitive Star and perhaps Mr. Broad Blade. I'm looking for a stud that has a good shoulder, as my mare's shoulders are at a nice sloped angle, and lower withers as hers are high, and much more factors into it. As I said I'm not breeding her for a long time, so just kind of looking for fun right now  I would love to breed her to a Hanoverian stud so long as my mare didn't lose her registration for it, and I would have to look into whether or not that foal could be and would be registered as. I like Thoroughbreds for what they are, though, lanky and all.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your mares shoulder is moderately steep...But not horrible. Though, there is alot to like about her... 

Does she have a clubbed back right foot? It looks about a Grade 2. Before breeding you'd want to look into that. Theres the potential to pass it onto the foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Oct 22, 2013)

She doesn't have a clubbed foot, she's just standing funny with her leg toed out. Here's here at the beginning of the year. Normal feet


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Cla, I'd be looking into something a little heavier if I was you. I'll be back to check in later though for a better answer, I'm off to work!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The first stallion is my favorite and salute the truth may also fit your needs.
I would stick with a TB if you like the breed.
I'm not a fan of warmbloods. 
A Fine Romance is very nice and has good bone. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

First stallion mainly because he looks a little bit thicker than the others. A couple of them have weird leg conformation. 
I agree, cross with a more densely boned breed.

Your mare is so beautiful though -loves greys-


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I read an article in a Kentucky magazine that over 40% of the yearlings that go into a sale have surgery to correct leg defects. I think in a breeding animal, they should require disclosure, but probably don't....so I would be asking some questions about this to potential breeders. 

I like the first guy, but prefer the neck set on Rainbow High. The rest look a bit light.

Nancy


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> 40% of the yearlings that go into a sale have surgery to correct leg defects


maybe in Kentucky, but not up here. I also think you should cross her with a thoroughbred, but look long and hard for one with more bone than the ones posted and great legs.

My Bo has a couple mares she breeds that have amazing legs and tons of bone, after they are done racing they go on to be endurance racers, but in the right hands they would easily make jumpers, eventers or dressage horses. Her stallion has good bone as well.


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

Go for the TB stud 
Whatever you pick, do right by your mare. It wouldn't hurt to get your vets opinion, either...show them your top picks and ask what they think. Just remember if you want to be able to register the foal TB, the Jockey Club requires live cover....registered TB to registered TB, no shipped semen and AI


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I think he will cross well with your mare.
i still like the first stallion for what you want to accomplish with a foal.
There are plenty of good TB stallions around and if you find one that is warmblood approved he might just fit your needs. Shalom


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

FYI: Here is another picture of the first stallion...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Good looking boy. Shalom


----------

